# Compact loader



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We are looking at compact loaders and 3 made the short list...

1. 2015 jd 304k with 2200 hours

2. 2016 cat 908m with 8700 hours

3. 2000 Volvo l30b with 2700 hours

The deere and cat are more refined but the Volvo has a 3rd function for adding a wing plow in the future???

I have the deere dealer down quite a bit and it's the closest at an hour away. The other 2 are 3-5 hours away.

Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The Volvo is also quiet a bit cheaper than the other 2


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I know pretty much nothing about loaders. I do however know that higher hours usually means more expensive fixes needed sooner. Unless they have recently been done. Just me, but I’d rule out the Cat just because of the higher hours. Then again if they have a good reputation for dependability, maybe that’s not that many hours after all. I mean the Volvo is old, so it evidently sat around idle quite a bit. Just snow on this machine for you??


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's some serious skin...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I like my cat 908h2 and I run it everyday. We did just replace the center pivot pins and bearings at the cost of over $4,000. in my shop. That was at 4000 hours on the machine. I also just replaced 2 front tires at $2,000. All things to consider. I would look them over good and probably wouldn't be afraid of any of them if the price was right .


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

WIPensFan said:


> I do however know that higher hours usually means more expensive fixes needed sooner. Unless they have recently been done.


Yes.

Usually a lower purchase price will help lessen that blow.

Bought a 644H a few years ago, and purchase price was more than fair, reflecting the 7000 hours it had on it and it's overall clean condition. We put on maybe 200-250 hours a year on it, so now its pushing 8000 hours. I see machines today listed at a higher price with excess of 20,000 hours.

Had to do an inter-cooler in it this year. $7000 new replacement, $5000 used replacement, or $3500 re-core. Needless to say we went re-core. And not a direct bolt in job - so a bit of labour to accomplish this as well. JD parts are very spendy we have come to realize.

That being said, when it cam to replace/upgrade another loader, it made more sense to purchase new than used. With the value of trades rising due to the demand for used yellow equipment, we were able to capitalize and get more value for the trade-in on paper than what we paid for it 10+ years ago. That closed the gap between new and used significantly, and by the time you factor in cost of borrowing on that sum, it didn't make sense to pursue the used option(s) any longer. Yes, it's a bit intimidating spending a large sum on a dedicated snow piece, but if the work is there to support it, it is viable. Now we have a piece that will last us 20+ years, and for the first 5 is under warranty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> We are looking at compact loaders and 3 made the short list...
> 
> 1. 2015 jd 304k with 2200 hours
> 
> ...


 A former member has a Volvo and said it's like a Cadillac.

What are the chances of upgrading to a real....errr, wing plow down the road? I priced adding a 4th valve to my 244 and the ballpark was $12-15k. Probably about the same for a 304. If it's likely, go with the Volvo. If not, the Deere would be a good buy.

Are they all comparable HP and weight? I haven't checked specs.

I spent a fair amount on the H I bought, because I hope to keep it quite some time. Quite a few pins needed replacing (burned out) but it only smokes a bit on startup and the transmission is very tight. But it also had a third valve which is difficult to find and makes resale on lower hour moocheens much higher.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But it also had a third valve which is difficult to find and makes resale on lower hour moocheens much higher.


Huh, look what I just noticed...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Some of those older Volvos have a PITA QC plate if not mistaken...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A former member has a Volvo and said it's like a Cadillac.
> 
> What are the chances of upgrading to a real....errr, wing plow down the road? I priced adding a 4th valve to my 244 and the ballpark was $12-15k. Probably about the same for a 304. If it's likely, go with the Volvo. If not, the Deere would be a good buy.
> 
> ...


The smoke on start up could be leaky injector and it's burning the excess fuel in the cylinder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The smoke on start up could be leaky injector and it's burning the excess fuel in the cylinder.


Pretty sure a set of injectors is in order. And they aren't that expensive, but I'm waiting for the repair bill to decide on whether to do it right away. Besides the pins, slip joint was replaced, front brakes replaced, jagoof lights.

We replaced the injectors on my other H, seems like they were $150-200 apiece at most. POS 6.0 were $300 or $400 and the o-rings broke on a regular basis, leaving you stranded. But hey, just "bulletproof" it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Other things to consider when buying a loader are options. The extra valve, ride control, 2 speed, air ride seat, bucket return, heated seat and more.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Other things to consider when buying a loader are options. The extra valve, ride control, 2 speed, air ride seat, bucket return, heated seat and more.


Heated seat, pfft.... How about just heat in general...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> I know pretty much nothing about loaders. I do however know that higher hours usually means more expensive fixes needed sooner. Unless they have recently been done. Just me, but I'd rule out the Cat just because of the higher hours. Then again if they have a good reputation for dependability, maybe that's not that many hours after all. I mean the Volvo is old, so it evidently sat around idle quite a bit. Just snow on this machine for you??


Yes just a snow machine


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A former member has a Volvo and said it's like a Cadillac.
> 
> What are the chances of upgrading to a real....errr, wing plow down the road? I priced adding a 4th valve to my 244 and the ballpark was $12-15k. Probably about the same for a 304. If it's likely, go with the Volvo. If not, the Deere would be a good buy.
> 
> ...


Volvo is the smallest of the 3 I believe


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Why a compact?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why a compact?


I was >< this close to another compact before finding the full size. A lot of it was based on the size of the lots that loader would be plowing.

But...a full size is pretty close to as maneuverable as a compact. ANd doesn't get bogged down on long runs or heavier snowfalls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Other things to consider when buying a loader are options. The extra valve, ride control, 2 speed, air ride seat, bucket return, heated seat and more.


Third valve, ride control, air ride and road speed are the most important.

Also, with the 2 speed tranny's on the smaller moocheens the top speed is rather optimistic. Snow, the plow/pusher, any little hill will slow them down quite a bit.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why a compact?


Small lots


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Volvo is the smallest of the 3 I believe


Looks pretty comparable to my 244. Very productive with a good operator. Productive with an OK operator.

Contrary to someone's opinion, they are far more productive than a large frame skid. Figure on doing the work of 2 trucks with a compact.

The 304 has stereo steer or whatever doesn't it?

Also, top speed on the 304 is 12 MPH, the Volvo is 18. Not sure if you saw that.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I always liked some sliding windows or windows that stay open a little bit to help with inside fogging .


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> I always liked some sliding windows or windows that stay open a little bit to help with inside fogging .


Stop breathing so heavy


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark...whats the top speed of your 244?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rated at 18. Doesn't happen very often with a heavy plow and/or snow on the roads. Drops pretty quickly on hills or inclines too.

12 isn't bad if you're not traveling far/much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know someone who can run faster...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I always liked some sliding windows or windows that stay open a little bit to help with inside fogging .


Good point, our 244 does NOT have either and it kinda sucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Small lots


I thought this was a big lot deal...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought this was a big lot deal...


That's what you get for thinking.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought this was a big lot deal...


I big lot and a bunch of small lots about 2 miles away


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know someone who can run faster...


Only in 100 meters...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Top speed of the 908 is over 30 in high gear


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I big lot and a bunch of small lots about 2 miles away


Man I didn't think I'd like the 11HD on that 544 but for running around its the bees knees... And you can still stack to the tops of light poles...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good point, our 244 does NOT have either and it kinda sucks.


I installed 2 extra 2 speed fans . 1 blowing on the windshield , the other blowing on the back window .


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Top speed of the 908 is over 30 in high gear


Really...the internet said 12. Just goes to show inaccuracies out there.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Top speed of the 908 is over 30 in high gear


Is it easy to control that fast?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Only in 100 meters...


I thought it was 100 yards?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was 100 yards?


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Man I didn't think I'd like the 11HD on that 544 but for running around its the bees knees... And you can still stack to the tops of light poles...


Huh...same guy said a 244 could push as mulch as a large frame skid...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Is it easy to control that fast?


Like a worn out Dodge on a bumpy road ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I installed 2 extra 2 speed fans . 1 blowing on the windshield , the other blowing on the back window .


It isn't terrible in the 244, just would prefer a window that could be opened partially.

The right side door can be locked open a couple inches...but that would be a mess.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...same guy said a 244 could push as mulch as a large frame skid...


Pretty sure oldmop has some vids of skids pushing what a 444/544 should be doing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Is it easy to control that fast?


It's easier now that I replaced the pins and bearings and it's best to be on smooth road. Bouncing at that speed is bad. Like Mark said going up a slight incline in hi slows it down quite a bit


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's easier now that I replaced the pins and bearings and it's best to be on smooth road. Bouncing at that speed is bad.


What size arctic do you run on that?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> What size arctic do you run on that?


A 10 but it could handle a little more.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

So deere dealer just confirmed what Mark thought...
304 is 12 mph machine, why would they make a bigger machine slower.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> So deere dealer just confirmed what Mark thought...
> 304 is 12 mph machine, why would they make a bigger machine slower.


Well if you're not getting a compact just for the travel speed, I'd throw that that into the weeds...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Top speed of the 908 is over 30 in high gear


To clarify this can someone convert that from kilometers. The numbers are large print the letters are small print.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> To clarify this can someone convert that from kilometers. The numbers are large print the letters are small print.


 That 30 sounds like kilometers an hour...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> To clarify this can someone convert that from kilometers. The numbers are large print the letters are small print.


18?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

This is one of the first things I did when I got the landscape loader. The first step was above my knee and they are close to the loader almost vertical with the door. It's much easier now but the bottom step does stick out a bit.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> This is one of the first things I did when I got the landscape loader. The first step was above my knee and they are close to the loader almost vertical with the door. It's much easier now but the bottom step does stick out a bit.
> View attachment 223172
> View attachment 223173


Looks like it's time for some por-15 in the door jamb


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> This is one of the first things I did when I got the landscape loader. The first step was above my knee and they are close to the loader almost vertical with the door. It's much easier now but the bottom step does stick out a bit.
> View attachment 223172
> View attachment 223173


No wonder you're all about my expanded metal scraps...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

A lot of great points from all, like others said, Ride Control is a must if your roading. I had a 244J , I went to a CAT 908M, few reasons were, Deere had NO ride control, no 3rd. valve, and like Mark or someone else stated, my windows would no open/silde etc. 

I picked up a larger lot, so got the 908M , bit more HP and weight from my 244J, yes, windows can open, ride control, air ride seat, 3rd valve and 22Mph transmission, like Mark and others said, wing plow on the front and going uphill, the hydrostatic slows right down, however, on flat ground was able to get 21-22mph, with wing plow on, and in that little loader I feel like its doing 30!

My last thing , dealer service/support......The Deere looks like the best pick, also you can run the VIN numbers and call each Dealer that sell their machine , ask them what options are on that machine, I did that before I purchased my Cat, good luck !


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

512high said:


> A lot of great points from all, like others said, Ride Control is a must if your roading. I had a 244J , I went to a CAT 908M, few reasons were, Deere had NO ride control, no 3rd. valve, and like Mark or someone else stated, my windows would no open/silde etc.
> 
> I picked up a larger lot, so got the 908M , bit more HP and weight from my 244J, yes, windows can open, ride control, air ride seat, 3rd valve and 22Mph transmission, like Mark and others said, wing plow on the front and going uphill, the hydrostatic slows right down, however, on flat ground was able to get 21-22mph, with wing plow on, and in that little loader I feel like its doing 30!
> 
> My last thing , dealer service/support......The Deere looks like the best pick, also you can run the VIN numbers and call each Dealer that sell their machine , ask them what options are on that machine, I did that before I purchased my Cat, good luck !


Well put


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

So I've broadened my search a bit. Too many decisions and not enough time.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> So I've broadened my search a bit. Too many decisions and not enough time.


Case W14?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Case W14?


Yeah...no


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually looked at the case 321s but they're only 12 mph machines


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Resale on Case loaders concerns me.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

m_ice said:


> I actually looked at the case 321s but they're only 12 mph machines


I have a friend that bought a 321F, with the high speed option , tough looking its 3 years old, nothing major(had an a/c issue)


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Case W14?


We bought a W11 about 9 years ago, sold it the same year.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just looked these up. Are JCB loaders any good? Cheaper than the others mentioned? This machine looks comparable to the others being mentioned here. Right side window opens and 12mph road speed with optional 25mph. 74hp Kohler Diesel. In the VIDEO I'm posting, watch to the end for cool plow and I'd definitely order it with those snow tires. I think those over the basic tires would give you the most productivity. And that's why your buying one of these loaders. Reason I thought about these was because there is a dealer next to our Bobcat dealership. Never was down with the side boom skid steer though.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty loaded…
https://www.machinerytrader.com/listing/for-sale/207135621/2021-jcb-409-wheel-loaders


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I looked at JCB. Really I loved running their older stuff. Bulletproof and powerful. Tried making a deal on a 2cx compact. Dealer didn’t offer good financing so i went to CAT. That decision made the deal for me. I haven’t looked back yet. 

I do like there extendable boom compact loaders. For a small company like us, it would make a lot of sense for the stacking ability. Manitou/Gehl have a similar machine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Just looked these up. Are JCB loaders any good? Cheaper than the others mentioned? This machine looks comparable to the others being mentioned here. Right side window opens and 12mph road speed with optional 25mph. 74hp Kohler Diesel. In the VIDEO I'm posting, watch to the end for cool plow and I'd definitely order it with those snow tires. I think those over the basic tires would give you the most productivity. And that's why your buying one of these loaders. Reason I thought about these was because there is a dealer next to our Bobcat dealership. Never was down with the side boom skid steer though.


This would be a hard NO for me...... Not enough room IMO


----------



## jc8 (Oct 15, 2012)

I looked at Terex, really liked what they had. They are Yanmar now. I also looked at the New Holland w80b tc, pretty much same as 321 but more of them have the high speed option. I ENDED up buying a 2011 Volvo L35b pro. Great machine. ~80 hp, oil cooled Deutz. 19 mph, great vision, sliding windows on both sides, 2 doors ( pass is emergency exit only though) a lot of them come with a diesel bunk heater from the factory. Portal axles so LOTS of clearance.
Locking diffs ( unfortunately both axles on 1 button, I'm thinking there's probably a way to only do 1, but haven't played with it) 

My 2cents from Canada


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jc8 said:


> I looked at Terex, really liked what they had. They are Yanmar now. I also looked at the New Holland w80b tc, pretty much same as 321 but more of them have the high speed option. I ENDED up buying a 2011 Volvo L35b pro. Great machine. ~80 hp, oil cooled Deutz. 19 mph, great vision, sliding windows on both sides, 2 doors ( pass is emergency exit only though) a lot of them come with a diesel bunk heater from the factory. Portal axles so LOTS of clearance.
> Locking diffs ( unfortunately both axles on 1 button, I'm thinking there's probably a way to only do 1, but haven't played with it)
> 
> My 2cents from Canada


Hours; cost?


----------



## jc8 (Oct 15, 2012)

4800 hours, $40K Can.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jc8 said:


> I looked at Terex, really liked what they had. They are Yanmar now. I also looked at the New Holland w80b tc, pretty much same as 321 but more of them have the high speed option. I ENDED up buying a 2011 Volvo L35b pro. Great machine. ~80 hp, oil cooled Deutz. 19 mph, great vision, sliding windows on both sides, 2 doors ( pass is emergency exit only though) a lot of them come with a diesel bunk heater from the factory. Portal axles so LOTS of clearance.
> Locking diffs ( unfortunately both axles on 1 button, I'm thinking there's probably a way to only do 1, but haven't played with it)
> 
> My 2cents from Canada


This will explain the similarities between the New Holland w80b and Case 321. The new name is CNH, case new holland along with other companies.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

JCB - I will let you know.

We bought a Teleskid 18 months ago, the 3TS-8T, and have been very happy with it. Our reasoning was simple - it needed to do the job of 2 machines: replace the one remaining wheeled skidsteer we owned with a track machine for landscape work, and be able to load our hooklift truck in the winter with the 10 yard salter body on the truck. It does both admirably. The 13' reach is more useful than any of us thought possible, and for a large frame (heavy) machine, it leaves less impact to the ground than most other comparable machines. Yes, it has some quirks, as do any of the other manufacturers, but they just take time to come accustomed to. And I will say that I really appreciate the side-entry much more than I thought I would. No concerns about that boom either, it doesn't flex or twist, and I think if you were to do that it would definitely take some explaining. We have had a few warranty issues, but they have all been addressed promptly and without question. Of course a good deal is always tough to pass up, but this machine did not start off cheap. I bought it in April of '19, just at the peak of COVID fear. JCB and the dealer were motivated to sell (I think they were panicking that everything was going to crash), but I ended up buying this one at a lower price point than a comparable size orange or white one, plus the added benefit of the telescoping boom. In fact, through their "program", they covered the first 4 payments on a 0%/24 months finance, and they gave me $10k more for my trade.

So based on that experience, we decided to go JCB again. Again, strong trade in value for what we had ($500 more on a machine than what I bought it for 11 years prior). And they actually had 2 units left in Canada. We ended up with a 417, which is comparable to a 544 (2.5 yard machine). We've had it since September, and for the work it has done so far we are quite happy with it. Finances did play a role here too, as most used yellow stuff is going for inflated pricing. For example, it seems difficult to find a used 544/624/644 with under 5-7000 hours for less than the $100k mark (most are 120-150), and even Case 521/621/721 aren't far off. Add in cost of borrowing, and going new was not much of a stretch. If I wanted to swing it cash (stay under $100K) I'd have to be willing to look at a 15,000 hour machine. My 644H I bought 4 years ago had 7000 hours and was $45k. So although this JCB 417 was beyond the budget initially, long term it made more sense. It also allowed some of that capital to be allocated elsewhere.

I'll try to give some real world reviews of the JCB, although the seat time for me will likely be minimal as I don't intend to operate it. My son gets that privelege - so regardless I'll hear about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jc8 said:


> I looked at Terex, really liked what they had. They are Yanmar now. I also looked at the New Holland w80b tc, pretty much same as 321 but more of them have the high speed option. I ENDED up buying a 2011 Volvo L35b pro. Great machine. ~80 hp, oil cooled Deutz. 19 mph, great vision, sliding windows on both sides, 2 doors ( pass is emergency exit only though) a lot of them come with a diesel bunk heater from the factory. Portal axles so LOTS of clearance.
> Locking diffs ( unfortunately both axles on 1 button, I'm thinking there's probably a way to only do 1, but haven't played with it)
> 
> My 2cents from Canada


You ever look at Terex resale prices?

Good idea on the Vovlo.



LapeerLandscape said:


> This will explain the similarities between the New Holland w80b and Case 321. The new name is CNH, case new holland along with other companies.


Rumour on the playground is Deere underrates the HP on their machines. There's rumours about machines that are comparable in rated HP that out HP brands that don't have a Deere (excluding Cat). Maybe it's just torque.

FWIW, my 100 horse Deere will outblow my 100 NH.

A competitor said his 244 will push twice as much as a NH W80.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> JCB - I will let you know.
> 
> We bought a Teleskid 18 months ago, the 3TS-8T, and have been very happy with it. Our reasoning was simple - it needed to do the job of 2 machines: replace the one remaining wheeled skidsteer we owned with a track machine for landscape work, and be able to load our hooklift truck in the winter with the 10 yard salter body on the truck. It does both admirably. The 13' reach is more useful than any of us thought possible, and for a large frame (heavy) machine, it leaves less impact to the ground than most other comparable machines. Yes, it has some quirks, as do any of the other manufacturers, but they just take time to come accustomed to. And I will say that I really appreciate the side-entry much more than I thought I would. No concerns about that boom either, it doesn't flex or twist, and I think if you were to do that it would definitely take some explaining. We have had a few warranty issues, but they have all been addressed promptly and without question. Of course a good deal is always tough to pass up, but this machine did not start off cheap. I bought it in April of '19, just at the peak of COVID fear. JCB and the dealer were motivated to sell (I think they were panicking that everything was going to crash), but I ended up buying this one at a lower price point than a comparable size orange or white one, plus the added benefit of the telescoping boom. In fact, through their "program", they covered the first 4 payments on a 0%/24 months finance, and they gave me $10k more for my trade.
> 
> ...


Like I said, our 212SU was a good machine overall. Never had many issues until the end but that was after about 20 years of plowing and loading salt. Still hesitant about getting parts, but I can understand why you did it for financial reasons.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still hesitant about getting parts,


I've got Honda parts on order for 2 months now - and had to pay for them all up front.

JCB hasn't been too bad when they've had to order warranty parts. Filters are kept in stock - although pricey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> I've got Honda parts on order for 2 months now - and had to pay for them all up front.
> 
> JCB hasn't been too bad when they've had to order warranty parts. Filters are kept in stock - although pricey.


Did you order your Honda parts from Sears?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you order your Honda parts from Sears?


Honda. Only place I could get the specific part. Tried STENS and all the others. Seems they have a stranglehold on something that they still have yet to produce.

The new freezer is coming from Sears.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/markham-york-region/volvo-l35b-pro/1594765861


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Word around the playground is a purchase has been made...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

High hours on the Volvo Loader . Maybe it has been rebuilt ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I do like the windshield much better on the Volvo than my cat but I'm not sure about the motor. At 15,000 hours though it might be ok.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, i looked twice at those hours, "I" would not purchase, however, thats impressive hours for under 100 HP machine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Word around the playground is a purchase has been made...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 223628


No that's a tail wagging W14...


----------



## Dang198231 (Nov 15, 2021)

m_ice said:


> We are looking at compact loaders and 3 made the short list...
> 
> 1. 2015 jd 304k with 2200 hours
> 
> ...


Guy I work for runs a Wacker wl32.... Freaking sweet mini wheel loader.. expensive tho


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Word around the playground is a purchase has been made...


And yet no updates here? No pics?? NO VIDEO?!? BLASPHEMY!!!:realmad:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> And yet no updates here? No pics?? NO VIDEO?!? BLASPHEMY!!!:realmad:


Yeah he's kinda weak on that stuff, last pic he posted Shirley's address on her magazine...

Now if you want to get into male slippers and pics that may be a whole new ball game...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hasn't been delivered yet...pics to come, probably no videos @WIPensFan


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Hasn't been delivered yet...pics to come, probably no videos @WIPensFan


Sooooo.... Probably need to discuss comish here... Were you thinking you were going to send it or bring it?

Not really big on sending as I have another yahoo going on two years it's been in the mail...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> This will explain the similarities between the New Holland w80b and Case 321. The new name is CNH, case new holland along with other companies.


That merger was back 20 plus years ago...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo.... Probably need to discuss comish here... Were you thinking you were going to send it or bring it?
> 
> Not really big on sending as I have another yahoo going on two years it's been in the mail...


I'll bring you something...what size hey dudes are you???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an question for you guys talking about 3rd and 4th valves.

Is the 3rd or 4th valve something that you need to move often or is it a set and forget option unless you need to change the angle of a blade or wing up a box?

Would the option of an electronic switcher work for you guys as apposed to a $12K to $15K added option?

Only reason I ask was we used to run them on ag tractors when the equipment started getting more involved but our tractors still only had 2 or 3 remotes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have an question for you guys talking about 3rd and 4th valves.
> 
> Is the 3rd or 4th valve something that you need to move often or is it a set and forget option unless you need to change the angle of a blade or wing up a box?
> 
> ...


Dont you need special hydraulics because the flow has to be continuous to the electric valves. Is it called power beyond or something.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont you need special hydraulics because the flow has to be continuous to the electric valves. Is it called power beyond or something.


Flow is not continuous. You use your standard levers line normal, you just switch if they take the A path or the B path.

First time I used one was on an anhydrous bar. Tractor had 2 remotes. Needed 3 (up and down for implement, fold, and anhydrous on and off valve) We split the fold/ anhydrous valve. So you would be on A route when you were applying, then when you went to move, you would flip the switch to B route, fold, relocate, unfold, and flip back to A and your lever would go back to the anhydrous valve.

Similar to this.
https://summit-hydraulics.com/produ...POSoQxV8Ksr8MUV6TJcC-PGd1F1ynyKxoCtJYQAvD_BwE


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Flow is not continuous. You use your standard levers line normal, you just switch if they take the A path or the B path.
> 
> First time I used one was on an anhydrous bar. Tractor had 2 remotes. Needed 3 (up and down for implement, fold, and anhydrous on and off valve) We split the fold/ anhydrous valve. So you would be on A route when you were applying, then when you went to move, you would flip the switch to B route, fold, relocate, unfold, and flip back to A and your lever would go back to the anhydrous valve.
> 
> ...


With that you have to use the switch and the lever


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> That merger was back 20 plus years ago...


News is a little slow getting to Lapeer


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> With that you have to use the switch and the lever


Yes, the switch is more of a "diverter"

So I am asking, if you are just needing another remote to say change the angle of the blade, to save yourself $15K, would that be an option that you could split a remote and just toggle back and forth if you don't need to do it that often?

I am asking, I don't know anything about wheel loaders and if the function is even possible or feasible. Just trying to bring a farm trick to light if it would help?

If it was me, I would figure a way to make the switch mount on the lever that it runs so it is all right in the same spot


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, the switch is more of a "diverter"
> 
> So I am asking, if you are just needing another remote to say change the angle of the blade, to save yourself $15K, would that be an option that you could split a remote and just toggle back and forth if you don't need to do it that often?
> 
> ...


Who knows...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The shadow knows


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who knows...


I'll ask him then


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, the switch is more of a "diverter"
> 
> So I am asking, if you are just needing another remote to say change the angle of the blade, to save yourself $15K, would that be an option that you could split a remote and just toggle back and forth if you don't need to do it that often?
> 
> ...


It seems like it could work that way.

One thing I have thought of in the past but never needed. If you needed a 3 rd valve you could use the loader dump cylinder valve. just disconnect the hoses, remove the cylinder and replace it with a piece off steel plate cut to the correct length for the correct attack angle. It sounds like a lot to do but I think $15,000. sounds like a lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo.... Probably need to discuss comish here... Were you thinking you were going to send it or bring it?
> 
> Not really big on sending as I have another yahoo going on two years it's been in the mail...


Who?

What???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have an question for you guys talking about 3rd and 4th valves.
> 
> Is the 3rd or 4th valve something that you need to move often or is it a set and forget option unless you need to change the angle of a blade or wing up a box?
> 
> ...


No idea on the 4th valve.

My 2 loaders running MP PlowMaxx's have 3rd valves. They both have 2 electric valves on the plow, wiring and switch into the cab like you state. Switch is On-Off-On.

Off=angle
Switch + third valve runs wings in and out, obviously depending on which way the switch is.

Problem is many times (at least I do) I like to angle and/or adjust the angle of the wings as snow builds up. Then you have to flip the switch or if remember which position you left the switch in. During long hours this gets tedious and the operator gets more forgetful. And if you grab the lever and it's in a different position than you thought...bad things can happen. So far just a cylinder that was rebuilt the same day.

Truck upfitter said they could get a valve (in April) for around $3,500. Installation and wiring extra. This would give independent controls of angle, left wing, right wing. Over the life of a loader, this seems economical. Really not sure (other than cost) the manufacturers don't offer something more user friendly.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Yes.



Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


Comish...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Comish...


???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 223653


No...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No...
> 
> View attachment 223657


Hey fella...mining bitcoins is one thing, printing funny money is a whole nother.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hey fella...mining bitcoins is one thing, printing funny money is a whole nother.


Congress does it all the time----------


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

In her new home


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks very nice


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> View attachment 223668


Love it man, congrats!! Not much better than new or new to you equipment. Maybe this winter sometime you'll do us all a solid and get some video of it moving snow.
No pressure…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> View attachment 223668


Holy MP money! Someone hooked you up!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy MP money! Someone hooked you up!


If you only knew the guy...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Love it man, congrats!! Not much better than new or new to you equipment. Maybe this winter sometime you'll do us all a solid and get some video of it moving snow.
> No pressure…


Just for you I'm trying to get my retired uncle to shoot some drone videos this year of both this and the inverted blower.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Just for you I'm trying to get my retired uncle to shoot some drone videos this year of both this and the inverted blower.


That should be pretty cool. I wish I would have hired a photographer or videographer during my working years. Be nice to look back on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy MP money! Someone hooked you up!


Who?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure what make of engine is in the newer 244's , but seeing a lot of machines for sale with rebuilt engines around 4,000 - 6,000 hrs .


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Not sure what make of engine is in the newer 244's , but seeing a lot of machines for sale with rebuilt engines around 4,000 - 6,000 hrs .


John Deere?

I'm guessing emissions has alot to do with that...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yanmar is all I come up with .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Yanmar is all I come up with .


I can't remember, mine was built in Eyetaly.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Yanmar is all I come up with .


I think you're right...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Engine depends on the year, 244J series was a John Deere engine, when the 244K came out still think it was a Deere, then 244L is Yanmar


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I've heard the deere engines are really hard to start in the cold. That's from someone with a skid with a deere engine. I think the yanmars much better.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

MF 470 , Perkins engine . Fast on its feet and has lots of heat . Front wheel steer , Some days I wish I still had it .


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> MF 470 , Perkins engine . Fast on its feet and has lots of heat . Front wheel steer , Some days I wish I still had it .
> View attachment 230765


Looks nimble.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

SHAWZER said:


> MF 470 , Perkins engine . Fast on its feet and has lots of heat . Front wheel steer , Some days I wish I still had it .
> View attachment 230765


I like the wheel chock


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> MF 470 , Perkins engine . Fast on its feet and has lots of heat . Front wheel steer , Some days I wish I still had it .
> View attachment 230765


Ok Fred...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> MF 470 , Perkins engine . Fast on its feet and has lots of heat . Front wheel steer , Some days I wish I still had it .
> View attachment 230765


You stole my parking brake


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok Fred...


Old School , easy to fix , tough as nails Loader .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Put someone in this Loader you would soon know if they were a Loader Operator . HaHaHa


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Put someone in this Loader you would soon know if they were a Loader Operator . HaHaHa


Kinda like a bronto crane...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Old School , easy to fix , tough as nails Loader .


It's 1/2 a notch up from a ford 8n tractor


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 1/2 a notch up from a ford 8n tractor


It's 16,787 notches down from the Electric Jeep! :bluebounce:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> It's 16,787 notches down from the Electric Jeep! :bluebounce:


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

MT 3 with a 8 foot Western Blade


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> MT 3 with a 8 foot Western Blade
> View attachment 230779


Love that thing. Video!!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

No video .... Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> MT 3 with a 8 foot Western Blade
> View attachment 230779


Is that a corvette hub cap on the left front


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure , cannot remember


----------

